# Démarrage rapide de Windows 10 : risque pour mon mac ?



## GabrielLogan (24 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai Windows 10 en bootcamp et souhaite utiliser l'option démarrage rapide car sinon le démarrage est vraiment lent. 
Seulement j'ai remarqué que lorsque j'éteins le mac depuis Windows, les ports USB restent alimentés. Ceci est normal et le fait également sur tous les PC avec Windows 10. 
Si je démarre sur ma session mac et éteint le mac, alors les ports USB ne sont plus alimentés. 
Ca ne me plait pas trop de savoir que mon mac n'est pas totalement arrêté lorsque je l'éteins depuis Windows. 
Qu'en pensez vous ? Utilisez vous cette fonction ? Pensez que ce soit risqué d'un point d vue matériel ?

Merci.


----------



## asus27 (25 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai également Bootcamp + Windows10 sur un iMac 2013 et je vous confirme que les ports USB ne sont plus alimentés lors de l extinction de l'ordinateur directement depuis WIN10.

Fab

ÉDIT: lors d'une extinction rapide... Désolé je n'avais pas tenu compte de cette information... Jamais essayé


----------

